# Removing overlapping elements with clone/heal tool - how to get clean edges



## Dano59 (Dec 16, 2015)

I apologize if this has been discussed before, but I haven't been able to find relevant threads. 

I do considerable spot removal where elements overlap, such as a tree branch located behind a model.  The LR clone & heal tools are fantastic, until I get to the point of overlap between the two elements.  The clone tool tends to give a hard edge while the heal tool is softer, but tends to blur the two elements together (creating a "smudge" between the two contrasting parts).  So my question is how to best address these points of intersection.

My solution has been to first use the clone tool (with feathering that matches the sharpness of the image) to "paste over" a small part of the element to be removed at the point of intersection, and to then use the heal tool to "heal the clone."  This enables me to use the heal tool without getting too close to the remaining element which would otherwise cause the smudging (I'm sure there's a better term for this... like advanced gaussian non-linear blending).  Even though this strategy works, it's cumbersome and time consuming.  

I'm rather new to LR, and with all the great features it has, I'm sure I'm missing something really basic.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Dano59, welcome to the forum!



Dano59 said:


> My solution has been to first use the clone tool (with feathering that matches the sharpness of the image) to "paste over" a small part of the element to be removed at the point of intersection, and to then use the heal tool to "heal the clone."  This enables me to use the heal tool without getting too close to the remaining element which would otherwise cause the smudging !



That would be my strategy too, if I had to do it in Lightroom.  To be honest, I usually switch to PS for tasks like that though.  It's just quicker!


----------



## Dano59 (Dec 16, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Dano59, welcome to the forum!
> 
> That would be my strategy too, if I had to do it in Lightroom.  To be honest, I usually switch to PS for tasks like that though.  It's just quicker!




Thanks Victoria.  That's what I was afraid of.  I just find that I can do 90% of my basic edits in LR and was hoping for an easy solution without going to PS.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 17, 2015)

Out of interest, what's making you avoid PS?  Extra space on disc?  Don't have it?  Don't know how to use it?


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 17, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Dano59, welcome to the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be my strategy too, if I had to do it in Lightroom.  To be honest, I usually switch to PS for tasks like that though.  It's just quicker!



I find PS faster as well. While I haven't done a real test, it is my impression that PS is a bit better as well for any complex work.


----------



## Dano59 (Dec 17, 2015)

Jimmsp said:


> I find PS faster as well. While I haven't done a real test, it is my impression that PS is a bit better as well for any complex work.



Thanks Jim.  I think you and Victoria make a great point.  I've just been so impressed with the capabilities of LR that I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything.  Thanks!


----------

